# Sentra XE Mods



## emeny (Jul 15, 2002)

How is everyone doing, at last I had the time and money to work on my car, so far I´ve upgraded my rims, changed my cluster with one that has a Tach, Changed sound system, WAI, changed 2" exhaust, I still need more I want my car to be fun to drive....

Im asking the comunity for help ???? and suggestions on what I can do next.... Every comment, suggestion is welcomed....


thanks

check out my car at http://emeny81.tripod.com/sentra.htm


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

get this:
header
pulley
short shifter(if applies)
strut tower brace
lowering springs and shocks


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Get at least an SR20DE


----------



## TOOQIK (May 2, 2002)

Hawaii_SE-R said:


> *Get at least an SR20DE  *


dont you mean a sr20deT?!! lol

you can get cams, a JWT modded Ecu, pulleys, wheels, tires, suspension, upgrade with polyurathen bushings, short shifter,turbo, N20), se-r interior pieces, se-r inner tail lights, oem spoiler, body kit, ????skys the limit....just think about what you want to do with your ride....auto-x, drag, road course, cruise, rice, what ever it is .....

best of luck with it!


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

TOOQIK said:


> *dont you mean a sr20deT?!! lol*


Or that. The thing though is you can get an SR20DE for somewhere in the neighborhood of $400. A bit less than the DET. Later you can boost it.


----------



## emeny (Jul 15, 2002)

Thanks everybody I love my car and I think everybody here loves theirs, Nissan´s are just something especial....

thanks I have a vision on making my car fast but keep it away from nos and all that shit, and keep it looking as stock as posible, something like SER with turbo would be fine for me...

thanks for your help


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

I would get a HotShot header since you don't have that yet. If you plan on getting any exterior mods, you can get a good front bumper from Xenon or Stillen.

I would than upgrade your brakes to 4 wheel disc. Why brakes you might ask? Simple. If your coming into a corner, and you are able to stop faster, you can enter the turn at a higher speed and slow down faster into the turn. 

Upgrading the suspension would be my next stop with some new springs and shocks. I don't know what shocks to buy besides KYB, but as far as springs go, I would get the Eibach sport coils.

You can also buy strut tower bars and maybe a better anti-sway bar. I would even go as far as to replace all the bushings for the suspension. It would be a job, but you only have to do that once every blue moon.

I would say the ultimate mod would be the SR16VE though!!!


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

KYB AGX's for struts. Hyperco Gen 1 springs. Eibach's bottom out too easy. People say Hotshot is best, which it is. But I'm going to get Pacesetter. Shit, it is supposidly a copy of Hotshots first gen. header, so it can't be THAT bad. I've seen dyno's w/ gains, so I'll try it out for $180 vs. $380-$400. Advance your timing, when I did this, holy shit I felt a difference. Mine is at 14-15 adn I run 91 octane. Go Hotshot or PlaceRacing CAI. Hopefully over summer (As sig. shows), I'm hoping to throw a shot on mine. I don't need anything fast, nor am I in need for an SR. So I'll be unique and do up my GA a little more than people expect. Just have fun....like TOOQIK said, Sky's the limit. Good luck.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

cheaper is shitier and you pay in the end for replacing the garbage . Always buy quality. Anything made in mexico is made by people drunk up on tequila! Pacesetter headers are a headache, rust quick, welds are not quality and hardware is non-existent. Buy a hotshot and you will have it for many years. Mine is now 8 years old and still fine. Save the money and don't waste it on stupid cheap things from PEPBOYS either. Your ride will look and perform better with quality materials. 
just my opinion
CD


----------



## emeny (Jul 15, 2002)

I was thinking on visiting a local yunk yard to get my self somethings, I live close to the border and as maybe some of you might know, in the border a lot of people buy Tsurus (Sentra B13) and they take really bad care and they end up in junk yards and parts are really cheap since there´s a lot of B13´s, and I was thinking on getting some stuff, I want to get some SE-R stuff what do you guys think about it, is it a good idea ???


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

sunnysentra said:


> *Anything made in mexico is made by people drunk up on tequila! CD *


Haha, he lives in Mexico. BTW: why would buying SE-R stuff a bad idea?


----------



## TigerScorpion (Jul 15, 2002)

sunnysentra said:


> *cheaper is shitier and you pay in the end for replacing the garbage . Always buy quality. Anything made in mexico is made by people drunk up on tequila! Pacesetter headers are a headache, rust quick, welds are not quality and hardware is non-existent. Buy a hotshot and you will have it for many years. Mine is now 8 years old and still fine. Save the money and don't waste it on stupid cheap things from PEPBOYS either. Your ride will look and perform better with quality materials.
> just my opinion
> CD *


----------



## TigerScorpion (Jul 15, 2002)

sunnysentra said:


> *cheaper is shitier and you pay in the end for replacing the garbage . Always buy quality. Anything made in mexico is made by people drunk up on tequila! Pacesetter headers are a headache, rust quick, welds are not quality and hardware is non-existent. Buy a hotshot and you will have it for many years. Mine is now 8 years old and still fine. Save the money and don't waste it on stupid cheap things from PEPBOYS either. Your ride will look and perform better with quality materials.
> just my opinion
> CD *


I've had my pacesetter header for over a year ...no rust...no problems, just mad car loud as hell!


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

TigerScorpion said:


> *I've had my pacesetter header for over a year ...no rust...no problems, just mad car loud as hell! *


i am happy with mine
best bang for the buck


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Hawaii_SE-R said:


> *Or that. The thing though is you can get an SR20DE for somewhere in the neighborhood of $400. A bit less than the DET. Later you can boost it. *


Oh sure, you can get the engine for $400, but you're going to just end up staring at it on your floor until you find the rest of the $2000 or so you need for the rest of the parts to actually put it in the car



> People say Hotshot is best, which it is. But I'm going to get Pacesetter. Shit, it is supposidly a copy of Hotshots first gen. header, so it can't be THAT bad.


People always say this, but did you know Pacesetter had the header for the 1.6L years before hotshot did?


----------



## emeny (Jul 15, 2002)

sunnysentra said:


> *cheaper is shitier and you pay in the end for replacing the garbage . Always buy quality. Anything made in mexico is made by people drunk up on tequila!
> CD *


from my point of view that´s a bad opinion, and dont get me wrong, but everytime there´s a movie, comecial, etc. that envolves mexico, the representation of our cities,government, people is bad, like the donkeys, tequila, farms, like if mexico doestn´t evolutionize. if you´ve never visited mexico then you dont know, but once you get to visit, you´ll fin a lot of things that you see on TV are wrong or interpreted in a diferent way.... do some research on not just automovile parts but on mobile gadgets, chips,etc and then you will notice that mexico isn´t all about tequila and beer...

My opinion


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

INTAKE!!!!!!!!


----------

